

Ask HN: What would you ask Mayor (of NYC) Bloomberg?  - kvs

If you had a chance to meet and chat with the mayor what would you like to ask him? Give me some good questions folks.
======
orbyt
I'd ask him what it was like to start bloomberg, how he did it, and when he
knew he was succeeding. An old friend of mine was employee #60 at bloomberg,
and he said it was a great - but very intense - place to work.

------
lionhearted
I'd be curious how he balances his wealth and investments with being publicly
elected - I know the U.S. President has to put most of his investments into a
blind trust or some such once elected, what's it like for the mayor of NYC?
Lots of old associates must want his council, lots of people must want him to
invest, and so on. It must be a challenge to manage that and his post.

If I asked along these lines, I'd take a long, long time to make sure it was
phrased in a very friendly way - if it comes across minorly accusing, even at
all, you'll probably get a politician non-answer. Heck, you might anyways. But
I'd be fascinated to learn how someone balances being a billionaire and
running one of the busiest cities in the world.

------
p01nd3xt3r
Will you fund my startup?

